# Navarre beach live report



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Using cut shrimp on 3 hook drop rigs. 13 inch pomp and a black drum! Water is clear and it's calm. Total - 5 pomps and 1 black drum. Biggest pomp 16 at the fork and 12 at the fork. (18 at the tail 13 at the tail)


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Heck yeh. Any sand fleas?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

good job.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Pomp tacos tonight! Good look'in drum also. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice job man! Glad you're doing well out there.


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

No fleas.. but very clear water and plenty of action


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

that's the kind of day we all want to hear about . great pics too!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go! That's a good looking mess of pompano.


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

I was suprised to catch 5 in only 2 1/2 hours. Guess I found a good spot.. Ill be entering the GBBT pompano toruney when it rolls around


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Was anyone seeing Bonita out there?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Was anyone seeing Bonita out there?


yep.


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice catch. I was walking the beach last Friday (without a rod) and saw some pretty big schools of pomps real close in. It's only because I didn't have a rod.


----------

